
We Fixed the Glitch - asclepi
http://greatscottgadgets.com/2018/02-28-we-fixed-the-glitch/
======
joezydeco
Beautiful work. Totally shows what embedded engineers have to deal with
sometimes to get their systems to work.

Software guys will point fingers at hardware guys and vice/versa, and once in
a while it's everyone's fault simultaneously.

